# VOB to AVI or MPG utility...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have some VOB files from a DVD that I bought, I want to make an archive of it, but the size of the data is 5.5GB. I ran a VOB creation utility and the part I want is less than 4.7GB, so I can make a DVD of it. But except for finding a utility that will allow the VOBs to be played in Media Player, I want to find one that will convert it to AVI or MPEG or any other media that most DVD Authoring software will support.

So either an Authoring tool that will allow the editing of the VOB or an convert utility that will allow me to import the file in AVI, MPG, etc format.

Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Just a shot in the dark here, but this may be of some help perhaps:

http://tinylink.com/?orf9KeuxVN

or

http://www.techtv.com/screensavers/products/story/0,24330,3394207,00.html

Chances are really good that its somewhere on the techtv website - just need a good keyword to hit the right articles.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

gcutler,

If you are talking about pulling VOB files from a DVD and re-authoring them to another DVD, unfortunately we can't discuss that here because that would fall under hacking and cracking. This thread has been closed.


----------

